# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Начём лучше всего поднять шлюзИ?

## DeadMoroz59

на какой ОС и почему - лучше всего понять шлюз?
Ваши доводы и примеры, объяснения, конфигурации.... как можно подробнее

----------


## DeadMoroz59

Есть много доводов, что лучше всего подымать шлюз на FreeBSD. У кого какое мнение по этому поводу?

----------


## MiracleVlad

Рекомендую Linux. В его встроенных возможностях куда больше гибкости для обработки и фильтрации пакетов, чем в BSD.

----------


## Александр7

pfSense - просто, удобно. Поставил и забыл.
NAT настроен сразу, так что поставил его и настроек больше не трубуется, инет уже раздаётся

----------


## evgeny_prim

Моно и на winXP+Kerio Winroute Firwall+KIS. Быстро устанавливается и настраиваеться как в доменной сети так и в простой. Это простой и самый не заморочный вариант. А если смотреть в стороную надежности и безопасности, то это NIX'вые системы.

----------


## nitro80

FreeSco (free cisco) - замечательная штука.Работает на любом, даже реально старом компе, запускается с дискеты, есть возможность установить на винт.
Куча возможностей.

----------


## Alexsandr

Необходимо:
1. Поставить четкую задачу для чего тебе это нужно?
 - Простая раздача интернета с контролем трафика - то подойдет и Kerio на Win Xp
 - Если ты хочеш сделать все по умному и у тебя в сети больше 20 компов то ставь ISA не ошибешся ну если рулиш в Linux то можно и его. 
2. Определить как ты будеш выпускать юзеров NAT или ...?
 - Если NAT то смысла большого в крутых вещах не вижу
 - Если серьезно задумываешься о Шлюзах и всем прочем то тебе:
    2.1 Апартный фейрфол лучше Cisco
    2.2. ISA на сервере SUN Fire2200MX
Вот и все.

----------


## eainfo

Удобная и гибкая софтина Ideco ICS server. http://ideco-software.ru/ 
Третий год полет нормальный. В тестовом режиме (без регистрации) нормально работал на Duron 900 и 256Mb оперативки тянул 50 пользователей.

----------


## crazyxp

я для себя выбирал из:
ifSense, ipCop, unTangle ...

----------

